# rabbit breed pics



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.

males, females and the adorable fluffy babies

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.




> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 1, 2011)

When I get to a CPU I can post some Lionheads and my young New Zealands (red buck, white doe.) I'm doing the Dwarf Hotot page so I won't post my pics of them here and shouldn't need any except for possibly babies, but for now I'm all set for DHotots. 

CYG


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> When I get to a CPU I can post some Lionheads and my young New Zealands (red buck, white doe.) I'm doing the Dwarf Hotot page so I won't post my pics of them here and shouldn't need any except for possibly babies, but for now I'm all set for DHotots.
> 
> CYG


Lionheads page is done with good pics.  You're already working on Dwarf Hotot.

We still need someone to do New Zealands      Wanna volunteer for that one too?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 1, 2011)

Im still looking for baby and junior mini rex


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 1, 2011)

As old and popular as New Zealands are I wouldn't feel right doing the page if someone more experienced could. I'll hold off and if no one wants it for a while I can do it. 

I didn't mean to overstep by offering Lionhead pictures. I didn't remember which breeds were done. Sorry! 

CYG


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 1, 2011)

I will try to get a good photo of our new zealand red doe, No promisses though.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey cygchickies! You didnt overstep!  

I dont know ANYTHING about rabbits, and cant wait for the pages to get done so I can read up.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Oct 1, 2011)

I have some pictures of different breeds. Where are we setting up these breed pages?

Have a good day!


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> I have some pictures of different breeds. Where are we setting up these breed pages?
> 
> Have a good day!


Instructions for creating breed pages is found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787






If you only wish to contribute pictures then you may either post pictures to *this* thread or post a link to your website to *this* thread.  You will be given credit for the pictures by whoever builds the breed page for that breed.

Thanks!


----------



## secuono (Oct 1, 2011)

I have Silver Fox and can get great pics if need be, PM me if you want me to.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 10, 2011)

i have tons of rabbit pics for lionheads, velveteen lops, english lops, mini rexes, holland lops and more, ages birth up in many colors. my link is in my siggy for my website but i think i have the copy things enabled so u can't copy them but can take it off. i have other breed pics too not posted on there. if u see anything u can use or need a certain breed/color let me know in a pm and i'll get pics to ya to help w/ what i can.


----------



## gaited horse (Oct 15, 2011)

I will make a breed page for the American Sables if you still need one made.


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2011)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> I will make a breed page for the American Sables if you still need one made.


Thank you for volunteering.  The American breed is already being built.  Unless American Sable is a different breed?  :/

Here is a list of breeds:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157342#p157342

If the breed is *BOLD *or *LINKED *then it is already built or being built.

Once you've decided on a breed or if you have questions, then please PM (private message) me.

<<<----------------You'll find the PM link over here.


Thank you


----------



## rabbitgeek (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, American Sable is a separate breed. 

Please allow a separate page for it.

Have a good day!


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> Yes, American Sable is a separate breed.
> 
> Please allow a separate page for it.
> 
> Have a good day!


Awesome!  Thank you


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> gaited horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> Yes, American Sable is a separate breed.
> 
> Please allow a separate page for it.
> 
> Have a good day!


Gaited horse - We would love for you to take on the American Sable breed page then!  I'll send you a PM


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok I will do the New Zealand page too. I have pics of Jr buck, Sr buck and Jr doe but it'll be nearer Christmas before Strawberry is a "Sr doe" anyone got New Zealand Sr doe pics?

CYG


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Ok I will do the New Zealand page too. I have pics of Jr buck, Sr buck and Jr doe but it'll be nearer Christmas before Strawberry is a "Sr doe" anyone got New Zealand Sr doe pics?
> 
> CYG


Thank you


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

Folks - You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

*If you want to volunteer - PLEASE PM ME with the breed that you want and wait for me to get back to you with a "green light".*

I really do need you to PM me so I don't have to hunt up volunteers in threads...makes life a whole lot easier    Plus it keeps the pic request thread clean of chatter.

Thanks a million!


----------



## texcalkas (Feb 8, 2012)

I just took photos of both my American Blue buck and doe, and my Giant Chinchilla pair.  How do I get them to you?  I also have a Silver Fox but since he quit growing at 6.5 lbs he's not an ideal representation of the breed.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 8, 2012)

Just post your pics in this thread


----------

